# HELP PLEASE! How to CANCEL/STOP the OTA Install?



## phabeon (Jul 19, 2012)

* ELP PLEASE!! How to CANCEL/STOP the OTA Install?*

*Droid X owner on a stock .605 system...after spending several hours on sites like this.. I now KNOW root is the way to go and spent another hour reading tutorials and whatnot.. was all set to go for it this weekend!!

This morning when I got up to check my weather I STUPIDLY hit INSTALL NOW on the hourly OTA Install prompt... I IMMEDIATELY realized my error and pulled the battery on it...

too late, the phone just goes to a black screen with android guy unpacking a box..

HOW CAN I STOP THIS INSTALL??

I tried booting into "safe mode" but its not working.

boot loader mode just confirms that its installing.. tells me its verifying the system, then installing the system!1*​
please tell me i'm not too late and there is a way to save myself!

FINGERS CROSSED!!!

thanks!


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

This is just a guess there are more educated people on this subject on this forum but an sbf back to 605 may be your only option. I would think doing this prior to the full install of the update should work. Good luck and when you get it figured out put a custom rom on there

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Going on the assumption the update is downloaded to internal memory and therefore removing your SD card is useless, I can't think of a way to stop it without losing your data. An SBF would stop it and nuke everything. If you manage to get into recovery a factory reset might wipe out the downloaded update but will certainly erase your data.

Going to 621 these days isn't the end of the world but requires a few extra steps to have root and there are some quirks with non 2nd init ROMs. If your data is crucial/you have no back ups, it may be the only way though. The OTA update won't touch that stuff.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Would assume it would be too late but could have battery pulled then booted into recovery (home + volume down + power at boot) then wiped cache. Since OTA's are stored in /cache it would have been deleted and you would have gotten the prompt to download again at some other point.,


----------



## phabeon (Jul 19, 2012)

MongolPup said:


> Going to 621 these days isn't the end of the world but requires a few extra steps to have root and there are some quirks with non 2nd init ROMs. If your data is crucial/you have no back ups, it may be the only way though. The OTA update won't touch that stuff.


 THIS gives me hope.. I had read that its a bit more difficult with 621 i..e more steps.. but as long as its NOT impossible and it can get done.. hey thats all i'm worried about!


----------



## phabeon (Jul 19, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> Would assume it would be too late but could have battery pulled then booted into recovery (home + volume down + power at boot) then wiped cache. Since OTA's are stored in /cache it would have been deleted and you would have gotten the prompt to download again at some other point.,


crap your post came up while i was responding to dude..

hmm, i ALREADY tried booting into "safe mode" (see my OP) which is hold HOME button + power and let go of power when Moto logo pops up.. but that does nothing..

I will try your way, home + volume down + power

wish me luck!!!


----------



## phabeon (Jul 19, 2012)

well as you guessed by now, there was no going back, i have the .621 installed..

LISTEN, all I want to do is be able to do 2 things..

1. turn my phone into a wifi hotspot
2. be able to take screenshots?

is that possible WITHOUT Root?

let me know!

oNe


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

There is a tether app by Clockworkmod and root isI not required. Also there is an app or two on the play store that can do screen shots without root. No Root Screenshot it is very good and has a 4.8. Star rating. It costs $5

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Rooting 621 isn't that hard really, its just more involved. Essentially, and I think the easy method at the moment is to use the Linux Live CD provided to flash the Milestone X kernel, root it through there, flash back the 621 kernel, and viola, root obtained on 621. Its more involved, but it is a proven method and works. Just know that you will never see 605 again and you will have to use the 621 SBF file if you want to restore your phone again for whatever reason.

[edit] The aforementioned CD does it all in one-go, flash, root, flash again with prompts. Just boot to the CD, plug your phone in, and go from there.


----------

